# ammonia blocker..to remove cat pee smell?



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

any one tried this?
my firend just had to rent a place and the carpets reek. has been empty suite of 3 months...guess why?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never tried it but its sound in theory.
the worst part of cat urine is it turns to a crystal form and you need to break the crystals down to get rid of the smell.
i remember i worked at a car detail place for a summer and they had a product just for this but i can't remember what it is called.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

theres one called urine off. they use it in prisons in england. very effective. i sold it for a time..im out right now. but they showed a test..strong ammonia..put it on..and neutralized. trouble with cat..if its in carpets..it goes into the underlay. very hard smell to remove. nothing worse than cats.


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

How about washing the carpet with one of those vacuums that dispense shampoo and water.

I think they do rentals and Save On's and safe way. 

and then once your done febreze it a bit,


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i am kind of afraid to get it wet. they switched suites on her when she got there knowing she has to move tomorrow. she was to get one that was just vacated, not sitting in cat pee for months. citruso carpet cleaners do pet odor removal at$236 per hour.....I may just try and find some good used carpet. i hope its not in the wood....or pull out the carpet and underlay and paint the wood then put lino or something that i can find cheap.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

u can rent those one at safeway, there is also something for that machine and pee smells, u can also add up a bit of bleach to kill germs


----------



## disco lad (May 11, 2010)

When you rent the carpet cleaner you have to buy shampoo. There are specially formulated carpet shampoo that will clean out cat urine. High traffic and animal urine covered area will have to be done slower (ie. sprayed longer for deeper penetration and vacuumed slower for water removal). On a dry, hot day with the windows opened it should take a day to dry in the very wet area's. I use to do this all the time after we got a kitten that had bowel problems. Let's just say he had 1 more day before we got rid of him and well the threat worked. I got to be the carpet cleaner specialist in my family. There are sprays at the pet store but typically I found that you can still kinda smell the cat smell. Not as good as a good carpet cleaning but they kinda work.


----------



## Reva (Apr 21, 2010)

*best cat pee remover*

There is a product called Urine Off. It works better than anything else out there, and it smells good. Nothing works like it does. Nature's Miracle doesnt cut it, but this stuff really really works. I am a pet sitter. Take it from me.

http://www.amazon.com/Urine-Kitten-...4?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1275429357&sr=8-4


----------



## clairel (Apr 22, 2010)

*magic pee remover*

2 cups peroxide
2 tsp baking soda
2 drops liquid dish detergent
put in a spray bottle. spray on pee. blot up with paper towel. spray again and blot again.

tried and true. and cheap.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> theres one called urine off. they use it in prisons in england. very effective. i sold it for a time..im out right now. but they showed a test..strong ammonia..put it on..and neutralized. trouble with cat..if its in carpets..it goes into the underlay. very hard smell to remove. *nothing worse than cats*.


Spoken like a true DOG person


----------

